# Solved: make line in excel stick on top while scrolling



## midnight51 (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone know how to make a line in excel spreadsheet stick always on top even when scrolling


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

Did you mean rows? Is so click on the row underneath of what you want to stick and select "windows">>"Freeze panes."


----------



## midnight51 (Oct 21, 2007)

cool ty


----------

